# random pics



## mgamer20o0 (Aug 27, 2007)

before you say anything i did not clean the glass. i just kinda poped out the cam and started to take pics.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Are you sure theres enough fish in that tank lol. Nice pics.


----------



## mgamer20o0 (Aug 27, 2007)

its not a small tank.


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

nice pic with lots of fish, real show offs aint they


----------



## mgamer20o0 (Aug 27, 2007)

no they think i going to feed them..... those pigs.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2008)

Is that angel missing part of its gill cover? :shock:

Nice tank.


----------



## mgamer20o0 (Aug 27, 2007)

no its a blushing angel they were breed to look like that.


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

Hey arent you from aquaria central? Nice tank btw.  Also what species of cory is the 3 pics from the bottom, one the gives off the greenish sheen?


----------

